
The Effects of Computer Programming on the Brain(2012) - tanu057
https://web.archive.org/web/20130906141542/http://virtuecenter.com/blog/the_effects_of_computer_programming_on_the_brain.html
======
andreasgonewild
When what you need to get done is really tricky and no one else can do it,
having a programming-addict or two hanging around might not be a bad idea. The
problems I've seen come from treating them as what management want them to be,
instead of realizing that they play a different game and come with different
compromises. There are also chess-addicts, running-addicts, all sorts of
addicts. No one ever got really good at anything without being slightly
addicted.

